# Fun Event at Sunset Harbor - Week 6



## Kal (Mar 1, 2015)

In 2014 a few of us put together the "Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic". The thought was to create a way for guests to meet and greet. It was a great success but many renamed the event to the "First Annual Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic".

Fast forward to 2015 and sure enough, we put together the "Second Annual Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic". But this time with the fantastic creativity of Brett (aka O-H....I-O) we added in live music by a highly popular Key West singer Rusty Lemmon. It was a terrific function!

While Rusty was playing the Hyatt staff commented..."OMG!! Who is that singing! He's spectacular! Now the mission is for Hyatt to have Rusty play at the resort every week in lieu of the current talent.

The take away message is that it's very difficult to put on such a feeding ceremony for lots of people at a timeshare property with none of the resources we have at home.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 2, 2015)

Kal said:


> In 2014 a few of us put together the "Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic". The thought was to create a way for guests to meet and greet. It was a great success but many renamed the event to the "First Annual Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic".
> 
> Fast forward to 2015 and sure enough, we put together the "Second Annual Sunset Harbor Week 6 Poolside Picnic". But this time with the fantastic creativity of Brett (aka O-H....I-O) we added in live music by a highly popular Key West singer Rusty Lemmon. It was a terrific function!
> 
> ...




Kal,

  Thanks for all you do ! You do so much, both seen & unseen.

  Now that I'm the soon-to-be owner of a week 6 @ HSH, please count me in for assistance of any kind.

  Email me when you can about this and Paris.

  -


----------



## bdh (Mar 4, 2015)

While the pros & cons of TS ownership are discussed/debated by the general public and here on TUG, this is an example of both the tangible and intangible positives. 

An event like this would not be possible at a hotel type property due to the transient nature of random guests and hotel management would not support the "take over" of their facility.  The annual return of TS owners to a specific property on a specific date provides an opportunity to reconnect with previous acquaintances as well as make new ones, all of which foster the development of friendships that people outside the TS world miss out on.  

As the TV commercial noted - "Priceless"


----------



## IslandTime (Mar 14, 2015)

I love Rusty Lemmon!  He's one of my favorite KW singers and it would be awesome if he's playing at HSH while we're there in July. We usually see him at the Tuna, but he doesn't play there nearly as often as he used to.


----------

